# Unitymedia Internet OHNE TV-Vertrag ? + Frage zur Leitung



## DocHN83 (21. Oktober 2018)

Moin.

Ich hab meinen aktuellen DSL-Vertrag gekündigt und würde nun gerne zu Unitymedia wechseln, also Internet übers Kabel.
Jetzt habe ich zwar eine Kabel Dose in der Wohnung, allerdings keinen Kabel-TV Vertrag abgeschlossen. Dieser ist ja bei vielen in den Nebenkosten mit drin, bei mir jedoch nicht, und ich hab auch nie einen abgeschlossen weil ich schlicht weg kein normales TV schaue, und die paar Sachen die ich dann mal sehen will (meist Fussball) schau ich dann über Streams.
Jetzt hab ich beim googlen herausgefunden dass man Kabel-Internet mittlerweile auch ohne abgeschlossenen TV-Vertrag bekommen kann, finde darüber aber keine gesicherten Details auf der Unitymedia HP. Kann mir jemand dazu nähere Infos geben ?
Wenn ich nämlich doch einen TV-Vertrag zusätzlich abschließen müsste käme die Geschichte für mich nicht in Frage weil mir dann der Preis schlichtweg zu hoch wäre durch die entstehenden Mehrkosten.

Kabel Dose ist vorhanden.

Dazu noch eine Frage :

Man liest nun mehrfach dass Kabel-Internet eher dazu neigt in den Stoßzeiten einzubrechen als DSL.
Nun bei meinem jetzigen DSL-Vertrag (Vodafone 16k) hatte ich die Problematik allerdings auch, was schlussendlich jetzt für meinen Wechsel ausschlaggebend war. Abends kann ich nichtmal mehr nen Stream schauen.
Wenn ich mir jetzt ne 50er Leitung über Kabel hole - lauf ich dann auch Gefahr dass die Abends sagen wir mal auf das Niveau einer 4000er Leitung einbricht wie es jetzt gerade der Fall ist bei meinem DSL, oder bricht die dann auch prozentual sagen wir zb um ein viertel maximal ein, was mir aufgrund der höheren Ausgangskapazität dann trotzdem noch ermöglichen würde ruckelfreie Streams zu schauen.
Steig da nicht ganz durch wie das technisch läuft. 
Besten Dank schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2018)

Also, auch nur 4000 sollte es nicht einbrechen, außer vlt wenn sehr viele Nachbarn ebenfalls Kabel-Internet nutzen. Anfälliger ist es aber schon, ich meine Rabowke hat da auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


Und was den Vertrag angeht: schau mal hier https://www.unitymedia.de/privatkunden/internet/internet/  und dann klick unten auf "ausführliche Tabelle...", dann hast du bei beiden Tarifen in der Tabelle einen neuen Eintrag "Kabel TV -Vertrag => nein", das müsste also gehen. Die Frage ist aber, ob es bei DIR im Wohnhaus auch geht, denn es wäre denkbar, dass es rein technisch nicht geht, dass du Internet, aber kein TV-Signal bekommst. D.h. WENN man Deine Dose freischaltet, dann wäre es möglich, dass auch das TV-Signal durchkommt, und Du müsstest zahlen. Da müsstest du mal beim Hausverwalter anfragen, ob der das weiß, oder hier weiß es einer aus eigener Erfahrung. Bei einem Einfamilienhaus ginge das, da kommt dann beim Hausverteiler das TV-Signal gar nicht erst durch.


----------



## DocHN83 (21. Oktober 2018)

Besten Dank, hab ich wohl nicht richtig gekuckt.
Bei den 2play Paketen, dass ich allerdings über Check24 buchen werde da besserer Deal, steht ganz unten auch dass kein Vertrag notwendig ist.
Sauber.

Hm also ich hab aktuell sogar TV-Signal anliegen, könnte also kucken wenn ich wöllte. Als ich hier eingezogen bin hab ich mal mit nem Unitymedia-Techniker telefoniert der mir n Kärtchen reingeschmissen hatte dass ich Kabel anmelden soll, der meinte dann damals er kommt mal vorbei um den Anschluss zu verplomben, was er nie getan hat ^^.
Ich meine ich hab hab mal was von nem Sperrfilter oder sowas gelesen der dann an die Dose angeschlossen wird damit kein Tv-Signal durckommt. Das bezog sich zwar auf KabelDeutschland, aber wenn Unitymedia nun auch anbietet Internet ohne TV-Vertrag zu nutzen werden die das ja sicher auch so machen.
Ich werd mal bei der Hotline vorsichtshalber nachfragen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2018)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Besten Dank, hab ich wohl nicht richtig gekuckt.
> Bei den 2play Paketen, dass ich allerdings über Check24 buchen werde da besserer Deal, steht ganz unten auch dass kein Vertrag notwendig ist.
> Sauber.
> 
> ...


also, wenn das TV-Signal durchkommen sollte, kannst DU ja nix für   und wenn Du es nicht mal benutzt, kann man Dir nicht mal vorwerfen, dass du es gemerkt, aber verschwiegen hast.


----------



## DocHN83 (21. Oktober 2018)

Ja eben  , ich wollte nur nicht ham dass ich bei der Bestellung eines Internet Vertrags einen TV-Vertrag mit aufgezwungen bekomme, womöglich durch die Hintertür.
Aber wenn sie expliziert erwähnen dass dafür keiner von Nöten ist wird das ja passen.
Ich hab grad gelesen diese Sperrfilter machen heuztutage keinen Sinn mehr und werden wohl auch kaum noch verbaut weil es scheinbar keine getrennten Leitungen für TV und Internet mehr gibt, folglich wird dann das TV Signal auch nicht mehr verschlüsselt. Hm.
Mein Beispiel ist wohl auch eine Seltenheit, die meisten Mehrfamilienhäuser haben wohl eine Art Sammelvertrag mit Kabel dass bei jedem automatisch in den Nebenkosten mit drin ist, bei mir wie gesagt nicht.
Aber das soll ja nicht mein Problem sein .


----------

